# Lathe milling attachment



## bpctcb (Jan 10, 2019)

Has anyone mounted a milling attachment to a PM lathe? I have a PM1440GT that I am considering making a milling attachment for since I am lacking a mill & the funds to buy one at the moment. I'm just not sure how to go about attaching one to the crosslide. I would like something other than using the compound mounting position. 

BP


----------



## SamI (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't have a PM lathe however what I have doesn't appear a million miles off.  

I had to make up an adaptor plate to raise it up a little and allow appropriate mounting holes.  What I found after doing that was that the travel on my cross slide wasn't great enough to be able to use the full  milling table.  As such that adaptor went in the scrap pile and I made a new one that offset the milling slide by about 3".  The funny thing is that after all the time that took I've not yet actually had a chance to use it so I can't report on how well that setup works!


----------



## Capt45 (Jan 10, 2019)

Attacked a Palmgren 250 to my PM 1022.  Still working out some details such as center height , ect. since I have it attached to the top slide.  I'm in the process of fabri-cobbling a plate to use on the crosslide utilizing the T-slots.






Not my original idea, but a plan by another member.


----------



## Thriller (Apr 5, 2020)

I see this is a old post but wondering if you used your milling attachment yet? Looking for some feedback


----------



## starr256 (Apr 7, 2020)

I bought  milling attachment for my PM1030 prior to getting my mill.  I use it now as a adjustable right angle plate on my mill.  Just too many limitations (size and holddown points) and could not get it rigid enough.


----------

